# When to expect Spanish



## rickeyl (Apr 13, 2010)

I went down to the bridge the other day and man it was windy. On over in the afternoon, I started catching a few white trout butseveral people were catching reds on shrimp. They just absolutely would not hit my shrimp. Anybody got any idea what I could have been doing wrong? I also would like to ask when the spanish and kings will start running


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of set up were you using? Line/leader size, length of leader, weight size and type, hook size and type?


----------



## rickeyl (Apr 13, 2010)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">There was an older gentleman there that told me to fish with #4 hooks on a dual hook leader with a 3 oz weight because of the wind. So I put a shrimp on both hooks and fished between the bridges. That?s where everyone else was catching fish. I use spider wire braided line. I'm no pro by any means but dog gone it's fun.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: navy; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Often times redfish will only gatheron certain pier pilings, rocks, and docks, avoiding other areas. Maybe they just were not around where you were fishing. You can be close to someone else and not get a bite while they are wearing them out.


----------



## rickeyl (Apr 13, 2010)

So they want to be sneaky, I think that next time I go, I'll need to move arround to find them. Thanks for the info; like I said before, I'm no pro by any means. Honestly, I'm a rookie.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

As far as redfish go there is something to be said for leaving your bait to soak for a while too...


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *-WiRtH- (23/04/2010)*As far as redfish go there is something to be said for leaving your bait to soak for a while too...



I agree.....If your not on a school


----------

